# VP 40 upgrades



## Hkguy86 (Feb 29, 2016)

I have been searching for upgrades for my VP 40 and can't find any......is there anyone that knows where I can look for upgrades for it....plz and thanks in advance


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

What exactly are you looking to upgrade and why?


----------



## Hkguy86 (Feb 29, 2016)

I would like to upgrade the trigger and get a bigger mag...for starters


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Hkguy86 said:


> I would like to upgrade the trigger and get a bigger mag...for starters


There are some springs and other parts available from HKparts.net.

For bigger mags you can look at Taylor Freelance bastards or HK PARTS has some very hi cap mags if I recall.


----------



## Hkguy86 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hk parts only has factory part and Taylor's doesn't carry any VP 40 upgrades....... It's a pain in the ass to find stuff for my gun.....I just bought it and love it like it is but wouldn't mind changing somethings to try out


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Hkguy86 said:


> Hk parts only has factory part and Taylor's doesn't carry any VP 40 upgrades....... It's a pain in the ass to find stuff for my gun.....I just bought it and love it like it is but wouldn't mind changing somethings to try out


Look harder


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## NasHouston (Oct 15, 2015)

Never mind.


----------

